# advice on ovulation strips



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

what type of strips are you using?


----------



## jazz06 (Jun 29, 2011)

i bought them from ebay, didnt say what type they about 2 inches long with a blue square tip at top, is this any use


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you want to be certain of a pregnancy, I would have a vet do progesterone testing to be sure you have the optimum days of fertility,


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

jazz06 said:


> i bought them from ebay, didnt say what type they about 2 inches long with a blue square tip at top, is this any use


the only thing i have ever heard of to use is the progestrone testing the vet does, and there is a test called fertile focus that alot of breeder friends i have in boston terriers use, but you do have to have a pretty good microscope to use it. so no i dont think the strips will do you any good, sorry


----------

